# Why doesn't sudo work anymore?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 26, 2002)

About 20 minutes ago, sudo worked fine on my machine [10.2.1]. I was just messing around with my account settings in the system prefs trying to figure out why I couldn't authenticate to my machine via SMB from a windows xp machine [which i figured out btw].

I changed my password and then changed it back, then I checked the box to allow my account to access my machine from a windows computer.

Now when I open a new terminal window and try and use sudo, it won't accept my password. What the heck happened?


----------

